# Which SVS subwoofer has this black driver with logo?



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: which SVS subwoofer has this black driver with logo?*

Hi Mike:

We'll be adding the SVS logo on the dust caps on the 12.3 Plus woofers within the next week or so. :T

We typically build subwoofers a few weeks ahead of demand, so customers can expect to see these logos around the 1st week in March.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: which SVS subwoofer has this black driver with logo?*

oh yeah! I haven't placed my pb12 order yet ... which means mine will get the logo!


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: which SVS subwoofer has this black driver with logo?*



mike c said:


> oh yeah! I haven't placed my pb12 order yet ... which means mine will get the logo!


We typically build subwoofers a few weeks ahead of demand, so customers can expect to see these logos around the 1st week in March.

If you want the logo, I would wait until the 2nd week in March to order to be absolutely sure we have depleted the stock of non-logo woofers.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: which SVS subwoofer has this black driver with logo?*

Also, these logos are only going on the 12.3 Plus woofer (per my above post). You said "PB12", which could mean PB12-NSD or PB12-Plus - just wanted to be clear on that point.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

right. i did mean the plus models  will tell my dealer to ask for the "logo-ed" drivers

btw, Ed ...

will it affect performance if I removed the base plate and made the PB12 plus model to front firing?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

mike c said:


> btw, Ed ...
> 
> will it affect performance if I removed the base plate and made the PB12 plus model to front firing?


If you pull the baseplate, be sure to replace the screws to prevent air leaks from the cabinet. When replacing the screws, make sure not to push down on them as you tighten, as you can dislodged the screw anchor inside the cabinet, and then you'll have to pull the woofer(s) to retrieve it. :hissyfit: 

Once the screw starts to seat and apply tension to the anchor, then you can safely push down on it and tighten down the screw.

To answer your question - the performance will not appreciably change. In fact many customers are pulling the base plates and stacking dual PB12-Plus on the side with the woofers facing out. This combo packs a huge performance punch for the footprint.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

just to confirm ... those are the 12.3 plus drivers, so that includes the SB12 plus right?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

mike c said:


> just to confirm ... those are the 12.3 plus drivers, so that includes the SB12 plus right?


Correct. Again, just be sure to wait a few weeks to let these logos get into the product stream. If you are working with an international dealer, it may be even longer; ask them directly about existing inventory, etc.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

don't worry, this dealer doesn't have any stock ... I was the one who convinced them to import SVS. this will be the first time. and I'm the first customer


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

Mike.
then you should be very proud like me! :neener: 
first SVS user in TW!:raped: 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svs-gallery-reviews/2247-first-svs-user-tw.html

Ed.
can you pls list what drivers have SVS logo?
my retired ISD and current NSD have no such logo.:dizzy: 
friend's 12.2 plus has logo, but new 12.3 plus logo is deleted.:no: 
I really like all drivers carry SVS pretty logo! :hail: 

happy Pig new year [2/18], everyone.:wave: 



mike c said:


> don't worry, this dealer doesn't have any stock ... I was the one who convinced them to import SVS. this will be the first time. and I'm the first customer


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

lienly ... only the plus series and ultra series has the SVS logo.

the 12.3 didn't have the logo when it first came out, but that's what they are changing right now.


----------

